# I need ideas for constructing a rat playground



## Hoathie (Nov 29, 2012)

I have a lot of empty floor space in my room and I want to make a playground for my rats. Does anyone have suggestions for what I could make it out of or what I could put in it? I'm sort of having a hard time getting started. I have some lumber and old carpet pieces in my garage and I was thinking about making a sort of tree for them to climb on out of that. But I want to make it more interesting so there's a lot of things to keep their attention, like ropes and tunnels and things. Has anyone made anything like this for his/her rats? Does anyone have pictures? Any input would be much appreciated


----------



## CherriBomb (Nov 13, 2012)

http://www.squidoo.com/creating-a-free-range-area-for-pet-rats check out all the videos at the bottom of the page... very cool.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGlKOXPpmPU This youtube video is a little unrealistic for what most people have in their budget/space but it is absolutely awesome and has a ton of great inspiring ideas


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

I suggest using some pvc pipe; you could make mazes out of it and rearrange it so your rats don't get bored. And you can use a tunnel as a way to get up to a different level. You could also just make a bunch of wooden boxes with doors in them that you could stack or rearrange. If you make it in lots of different pieces then you can rearrange the playground so that your rats don't get bored. Oh, something my rats really like is this really long (20 feet) flexible air duct tunnel that i got a a hardware store. I like the climbing tree idea; I actually started one, but I still have yet to finish it. It has different platforms on it and a little tree house in it with ladders going to the different levels. 
Good luck! You should post pics when you are done, I'd love to see it


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Cardboard boxes are great for building playgrounds as they are cheap (You can usually get them for free at liquor stores if you ask!) and can fold flat when it isn't in use so that you can tuck it behind some furniture.


----------



## Aries86 (May 16, 2013)

It can be a counter top, a table, a desk. Anything relatively high off the ground with lots of space for a small mammal to run. You should make sure that there is no risk of the rat falling off the surface.


----------

